# Грыжа диска С5-С6, стеноз позвоночного канала, синдром ПА



## Alex.Jerro (2 Апр 2018)

Доброго времени,
Подскажите пожалуйста.

У меня на МРТ обнаружили грыжу диска с5-с6 со стенозом позвоночного канала, унковертебральный артроз, лордоз выпрямлен, невролог послал на УЗИ сосудов шеи, там еще обнаружилась компрессия обоих позвоночных артерий.

Изначально симптомы такие: 2 года назад начались помутнения сознания и одышка, думал, нервы и все такое, стал чаще заниматься спортом. Спустя какое-то время стало усугубляться, начала болеть спина и шея, обратился наконец к врачу и выяснилось вот это все.

Прописали лечение - физ.культура, упражнения, мягкий воротник по 2 часа в день, прогулки, Бетагистин от головы, уколы от сосудов.
Еще, обращался к терапевту, он выписал Терафлекс, и от нервов Афобазол и Глицин.

Хочу еще отметить, от упражнений где нужно крутить головой, наклонять, отводить в стороны, становится ощутимо хуже до тошноты. Из-за этого невролог сказал, что противопоказаны физиопроцедуры.

Скажите пожалуйста, сколько времени мне нужно вот так лечиться? Хотя бы до улучшения состояния. Это вообще излечимо? Чего мне ждать дальше?

Нужно ли мне сейчас обращаться к мануальному терапевту? И как он может мне помочь?

  

Прикладываю несколько фото с МРТ, если нужно, могу выслать архив с диска МРТ.


----------



## La murr (2 Апр 2018)

@Alex.Jerro, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (2 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Хочу еще отметить, от упражнений где нужно крутить головой, наклонять, отводить в стороны, становится ощутимо хуже до тошноты.





Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, сколько времени мне нужно вот так лечиться?


Лучше так совсем не лечиться... 


Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Прописали лечение - физ.культура, упражнения


Вобще то это надо не прописывать,  а показывать и очень подробно объяснять..


Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Нужно ли мне сейчас обращаться к мануальному терапевту? И как он может мне помочь?


Только к тому, кто умеет диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения. .. Владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии,  иначе лучше не обращаться


----------



## Alex.Jerro (3 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте!

Я так уже не лечусь, было только первое время, сейчас делаю статические упражнения.

Как можно узнать, владеет ли мануальщик нужными методиками?

Вообще, я нашел форум только из-за поиска ответа на вопрос "сколько времени лечится грыжа", информации почему-то крайне мало. 
Допустим, она у меня началась где-то 2 года назад, где-то год как я изменил образ жизни, и уже чуть больше месяца регулярно выполняю упражнения и ношу воротник.
Сколько мне нужно еще ждать до улучшения?
Просто, ладно бы если боль, но из-за пережатых позвоночных артерий нарушается умственная деятельность, концентрация внимания, невозможно нормально работать!
После того как грыжа перейдет в следующую стадию своего цикла, позвоночные артерии так и останутся компрессированными?
Перспектива жить в полуобморочном состоянии всю оставшуюся жизнь не очень радует.


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2018)

@Alex.Jerro, Стадии развития грыжи


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Апр 2018)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского.
Лечения фактически не было и нет. Одна лишь видимость.
Организм человека сам избавляется от грыж МПД. Врач только создаёт условия для этого (не считая случаев, когда необходимо оперативное лечение и профессиональные действия нейрохирурга).
Каждый пациент имеет полное право спросить у мануального терапевта о том, какие техники мануальной терапии он использует в лечении своих пациентов.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (3 Апр 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Alex.Jerro, Стадии развития грыжи



Спасибо, но там нет ответа на мой вопрос касательно защемления позвоночных артерий.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского.
> Лечения фактически не было и нет. Одна лишь видимость.
> Организм человека сам избавляется от грыж МПД. Врач только создаёт условия для этого (не считая случаев, когда необходимо оперативное лечение и профессиональные действия нейрохирурга).
> Каждый пациент имеет полное право спросить у мануального терапевта о том, какие техники мануальной терапии он использует в лечении своих пациентов.



Спасибо за ответ!

То есть как это лечения нет? Т.е. я могу больше не делать по 6 раз за день все эти статические упражнения и зарядку, если все равно бестолку? Как же тогда лечиться?

По поводу мануальной терапии, мне невролог так сказал, что т.к. у меня грыжа касается спинного мозга, то мануальная терапия, тем более у сомнительного специалиста, может быть просто опасна, а физиопроцедуры противопоказаны.
Не знаю, оправдан ли риск идти к мануальщику в моей ситуации?

Я теперь вообще запутался насчет лечения.


----------



## DeNISST (3 Апр 2018)

@Alex.Jerro, здравствуйте, у самого стеноз в шее хотя и грыжа всего 2 мм. Делал массаж на шею и вроде бы у специалистов и в специальной клинике , дак вот после самого массажа даже самого легкого только хуже потом вообще еле до кровати дошел, так что при стенозе особенно шеи не спешите его делать а то может стать только хуже.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (3 Апр 2018)

@DeNISST, значит, массаж какой-то особенный нужен? Или не нужен вообще?
Я первое время смотрел ролики с упражнениями на ютубе, выполнял - от некоторых тоже такая фигня. И потом дня 2 жуткое состояние.
Причем, ладно бы эти ролики снимали какие-то обычные ребята, но такое на каналах серьезных клиник! И ничего про противопоказания не написано. Вот и думай 

Меня больше всего беспокоит сейчас такой вопрос: вот, у меня на фоне грыжи есть компрессия позвоночных артерий и небольшая ишемия мозга. Это теперь со мной на всю жизнь останется или как? Или будут какие-то изменения по мере развития грыжи? Чего ждать? Увольняться с работы? Инвалидность оформлять? Может, уже пора гроб покупать?


----------



## DeNISST (3 Апр 2018)

Вряд ли какой то массаж при стенозе вообще поможет а вот хуже сделать - запросто.


----------



## горошек (3 Апр 2018)

@DeNISST, 


DeNISST написал(а):


> у самого стеноз в шее хотя и грыжа всего 2 мм.


Получается, что вас врождённо узкий ПК? А сколько мм? И сколько вам лет, если не секрет.


----------



## DeNISST (3 Апр 2018)

грыжа 3 мм и канал оставшийся 9 мм в этом месте


----------



## Alex.Jerro (3 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> грыжа 3 мм и канал оставшийся 9 мм в этом месте



Давно такое? Сколько уже лечитесь? Я правильно понял, что 1 мм ушел?


----------



## DeNISST (3 Апр 2018)

"Такое" уже лет 12 и только сейчас так дало о себе знать, раньше было все кратковременно. Не знаю ушел миллиметр или нет тк снимки делал в разных местах но раньше стеноза не ставили.


----------



## AIR (3 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> @DeNISST, значит, массаж какой-то особенный нужен? Или не нужен вообще?
> Я первое время смотрел ролики с упражнениями на ютубе, выполнял - от некоторых тоже такая фигня. И потом дня 2 жуткое состояние.
> Причем, ладно бы эти ролики снимали какие-то обычные ребята, но такое на каналах серьезных клиник! И ничего про противопоказания не написано. Вот и думай


Вот и думай! Прямо детский сад... а вас не смущает, что одни и те же упражнения ( абсолютно все  выложеннные в интернете ), методики их выполнения рекомендованы для всех пациентов ... Триста раз я уже писал, что их показывать надо, индивидуально показывать и только видя пациента..
Конституции у пациентов могут быть разные... например астеник,  нормостеник, гиперстеник..
Типы нервной системы могут быть разные... гипореактивная, нормореактивная, гиперреактивная. .
Тип  подкожной клетчатки, мягких тканей и т.д... рыхлый, нормальный, плотный..
А теперича перемешайте. .. вспомните 5й класс биологии... горох зеленый гладкий, желтый морщинистый, желтый гладкий... и т.д..
То есть типов пациента может быть великое множество и каждому нужен свой, индивидуальный подход. .. а упражнения из интернет роликов идеально подходят только к одному типу пациентов -  "практически  здоровым"  А кто их сочиняет, судя по всему, именно с такими и работает.. Вот и результаты отличные..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

> Меня больше всего беспокоит сейчас такой вопрос: вот, у меня на фоне грыжи есть компрессия позвоночных артерий и небольшая ишемия мозга.



А как связаны грыжа и сосуды?
Что и где ущемляется?


----------



## Alex.Jerro (4 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как связаны грыжа и сосуды?
> Что и где ущемляется?



Здравствуйте! У меня на уровне грыжи экстравазальная компрессия левой и правой позвоночных артерий, со снижением скоростных показателей кровотока.
Это из заключения УЗИ сосудов шеи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

Экставазальная компрессия и Вы считаете, что это грыжей?


----------



## Alex.Jerro (4 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Экставазальная компрессия и Вы считаете, что это грыжей?



Не знаю даже, а из-за чего она еще там может быть? Врач сказал, что из-за грыжи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

Если подушка двигателя просела, двигатель вместе с ней завалился на бок и передавливает бензопровод, то кто виноват?
И что делать если нельзя поменять подушку двигателя, от теперь всегда будет криво?


----------



## Alex.Jerro (4 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если подушка двигателя просела, двигатель вместе с ней завалился на бок и передавливает бензопровод, то кто виноват?
> И что делать если нельзя поменять подушку двигателя, от теперь всегда будет криво?



Нихрена не понял что вы хотите этим сказать, доктор. Я в курсе что грыжа и все дела из-за деградации диска, ну и что? Делать-то мне теперь что, чего ждать?
И диск этот восстановится теперь или нет? Или я всю оставшуюся жизнь в слабоумии и полуобмороке буду, и пора готовиться к инсульту и выбирать уже место на кладбище? Нифига короче не понятно.


----------



## DeNISST (4 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если подушка двигателя просела, двигатель вместе с ней завалился на бок и передавливает бензопровод, то кто виноват?
> И что делать если нельзя поменять подушку двигателя, от теперь всегда будет криво?


Если двигатель передавливает бензопровод то ; 1, машина практически никуда не поедет. 2. образуется опасность для всех сидящих в этой машине в плане пожароопасности если бензопровод дальше передавит и он лопнет (инсульта). 3. от сильно перекосившегося двигателя не будет нормально или вовсе работать коробка передач. и тд и тп . Как никрути нужен хороший механик (......)  а НЕ СКОТЧ..... такие дела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Если двигатель передавливает бензопровод то ; 1, машина практически никуда не поедет. 2. образуется опасность для всех сидящих в этой машине в плане пожароопасности если бензопровод дальше передавит и он лопнет (инсульта). 3. от сильно перекосившегося двигателя не будет нормально или вовсе работать коробка передач. и тд и тп . Как никрути нужен хороший механик (......)  а НЕ СКОТЧ..... такие дела.


Правильно. И так как Подушку не вернуть, то надо поправить двигатель поравнее удлинить и укрепить бензопровод и научиться эксплуатировать машину в этих новых условиях.


Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Нихрена не понял что вы хотите этим сказать, доктор. Я в курсе что грыжа и все дела из-за деградации диска, ну и что? Делать-то мне теперь что, чего ждать?
> И диск этот восстановится теперь или нет? Или я всю оставшуюся жизнь в слабоумии и полуобмороке буду, и пора готовиться к инсульту и выбирать уже место на кладбище? Нифига короче не понятно.


Понято, не шофёр, просто водитель.
Ничего не восстановится.
Эта хрень навсегда.
А вот удасться ли сделать лучше, зависит больше от Вас, чем от грыжи.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (4 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Понято, не шофёр, просто водитель.
> Ничего не восстановится.
> Эта хрень навсегда.
> А вот удасться ли сделать лучше, зависит больше от Вас, чем от грыжи.



Не шофер... Иначе до такого бы не дошло...
Печально.
Что я могу сделать, чтобы как-то улучшить ситуацию? Все-таки, нужно обратиться к мануальщику, чтоб как-то "вправил" позвонки? Или это глупость?

Да, еще, я вот так и не понял за счет чего зажимаются артерии, за счет смещения позвонков, мышечного спазма, или какого-то воспаления тканей?

Вообще, ситуация стандартная, я так полагаю: когда писал нейрохирургам, там сразу и без шансов, что только операция и никак иначе, неврологи говорят, что нужно только медикаментозное лечение и не трогать ничего, мануальщики за их терапию.  Травматолог, тот сказал, что у меня там травма, чуть ли не перелом, и нужно постоянно носить воротник и лежать восстанавливаться. 
Кому верить-то в итоге?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Не шофер... Иначе до такого бы не дошло...
> Что я могу сделать, чтобы как-то улучшить ситуацию?


...поправить двигатель поровнее, удлинить и укрепить бензопровод и научиться эксплуатировать машину в этих новых условиях...


Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Не шофер... Иначе до такого бы не дошло...
> Все-таки, нужно обратиться к мануальщику, чтоб как-то "вправил" позвонки? Или это глупость?



Мануальщик может и вправить, а мануальный терапевт может поправить здоровые, чтобы они работали вместо больных, и полечить больные мышцы.


----------



## горошек (4 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> грыжа 3 мм и канал оставшийся 9 мм в этом месте


А у моей дочери 9-10 ширина ПК в шее врождённая. На первом МРТ описывали протрузии по 2-3 мм, на втором ничего про них нет. Да и в поясничном 12-13, а в месте протрузии до 10. Очень переживаю за неё, конечно же.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Апр 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> А у моей дочери 9-10 ширина ПК в шее врождённая. На первом МРТ описывали протрузии по 2-3 мм, на втором ничего про них нет. Да и в поясничном 12-13, а в месте протрузии до 10. Очень переживаю за неё, конечно же.


у всех 10 мм ширина пк


----------



## Дмитрийbok (5 Апр 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> у всех 10 мм ширина пк


На уровне С1 > *2,1 см*; С2>*2,0 см*; С3>*1,7 см*, С4-С7 = *1,4 см*.


----------



## горошек (5 Апр 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> у всех 10 мм ширина пк


Откуда такие странные сведения?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Апр 2018)

не знаю, почему-то я так думала ,но видимо это не так)


----------



## горошек (5 Апр 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> не знаю, почему-то я так думала ,но видимо это не так)


Ну да, в интернете найдёте гораздо большие цифры даже для шейного, а уж тем более для поясничного.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (6 Апр 2018)

Каким образом можно точно диагностировать от чего происходит зажим позвоночных артерий? Чтобы уже знать наверняка..

У меня в заключении МРТ написано, что грыжа диска с5-с6, в заключении УЗИ, все-таки, компрессия на уровне с4-с5. Тут может быть ошибка? Или действительно все в разных местах?

Ради интереса, почитал заключение на рентген, что делал самым первым, там вообще пишут, что признаки нестабильности на стыке с3-с4. Вот те на! Как так?

Это точно верно? Или, может, где-то некачественно посчитали позвонки?


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если подушка двигателя просела, двигатель вместе с ней завалился на бок и передавливает бензопровод, то кто виноват?
> И что делать если нельзя поменять подушку двигателя, от теперь всегда будет криво?


Простите, доктор Ступин, если подушка просела, ее обязательно нужно заменить, ибо все иные приспособы есть конструктивные изменения автомобиля и по сему ГАИ, при их обнаружении, сраз же запретит эксплуатацию данного авто. А вот любопытные человеки, которых очень много на российских просторах, сразу же задаются вопросом, а почему она просела? Ну почему, че вот ей доспелось?! Уважаемый доктор, а вы как это можете объяснить? Может после данного объяснения автору этой темы станет более понятны ваши объяснения его положения и состояния, и что он должен делать.

@Alex.Jerro, а как ваши дела с артериальным давлением?


----------



## Alex.Jerro (6 Апр 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> А как ваши дела с артериальным давлением?



Скачет. Несколько раз намерял 140\90, но в основном в пределах нормы 110-130.
От давления хорошо помогает бегать.



РоманРоман написал(а):


> А вот любопытные человеки, которых очень много на российских просторах, сразу же задаются вопросом, а почему она просела? Ну почему, че вот ей доспелось?! Уважаемый доктор, а вы как это можете объяснить? Может после данного объяснения автору этой темы станет более понятны ваши объяснения его положения и состояния, и что он должен делать.



Тут все и так ясно: накопились деструктивные изменения по мере эксплуатации.

По аналогии с машинами, там есть такой термин "усталость металла", примерно в этом ключе.

По логике, организм же имеет определенные способности и ресурсы для самоисцеления, или в этом случае так не работает?
Все-таки, хотелось бы комментарий специалиста.


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Апр 2018)

Усталость металла есть общее определение, ничего конкретного не говорящее о причине этой самой усталости.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (6 Апр 2018)

@РоманРоман, длительная нагрузка. Но это тоже общее. Снижение потенциала к восстановлению, когда деструктивные процессы протекают быстрей восстановительных.

Насколько я понял, есть еще провоцирующие заболевания, вроде ангины, когда инфекция попадает в соединительную ткань, а имунная система потом распознает ее всю как инфекцию и разрушает. Но тут больше попадают суставы, а не межпозвоночные диски, вроде как.
Есть генетические отклонения, вроде синдрома Марфана, и прочие патологии соединительной ткани, т.е. она слабей и быстрей изнашивается.
Но я не врач.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Простите, доктор Ступин, если подушка просела, ее обязательно нужно заменить...


Почему просела?
Время пришло.
А почему пришло сейчас, потому как резина плохая или неправильная эксплуатация, или сразу двигатель криво поставили, тут у каждого своё, можно и поискать причину. Только что это изменить. Заменить резину конечно можно, но уж больно это проблемно, поэтому только в крайнем случае, а то тронешь и остальное посыпется. Поставить двигатель прямо, так там уже все криво притерлось, только хуже будет. Вот и останется, подправить насколько возможно, пообтрепать куски резины, чтобы ни на что не давили, и наконец-то научиться все правильно эксплуатировать.


----------



## Дмитрий Герасименко (7 Апр 2018)

Аналогия вообще неправильная, что сравниваем то? Заменяемые подушки двигателя, с дальнейшей эксплуатацией авто как нового и незаменяемые до состояния новых МП диски? Вообще вы тут о чем? Мы пока не киборги, сравнивать нас с машинами, а живые организмы, или я что то не понимаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2018)

Дмитрий Герасименко написал(а):


> Аналогия вообще неправильная, что сравниваем то? Заменяемые подушки двигателя, с дальнейшей эксплуатацией авто как нового и незаменяемые до состояния новых МП диски? ...


Тогда не надо сравнивать, надо лечить.
Снимаем с больного места воспаление, минимизирует в нем подвижность, обеспечиваем максимальную подвижность в соседних здоровых сегментах, закрепляем такой стереотип.
Если устраним боль и закрепим стереотип, то будет как у всех.
Болит иногда и не сильно.

Конечно не киборги, там все проще.
А человек непостижимое!
У меня сегодня пациентка на приёме дала приступ ДППГ.
У киборга все по схеме, а у человека все по личному плану.
Как Жигули, все с конвейера, но каждая со своими проблемами.


----------



## Дмитрий Герасименко (7 Апр 2018)

Вот теперь согласен полностью, если беда не излечима, нужно научиться с ней жить, а это на 100% возможно, нужно не жалеть лишь себя, а беречь


----------



## Alex.Jerro (8 Апр 2018)

Все-таки, я записался к мануальному терапевту, стоит немало конечно, но он пообещал что через 10 сеансов все нормализуется.
Был пока на одном сеансе, он прикольно так хрустит позвонками и, кажется, мне стало полегче, хотя дискомфорт в позвоночнике никуда не делся. Либо это совпадение, т.к. я прохожу медикаментозный курс при этом.

Меня немного смутило, что он не порекомендовал выполнять какие-либо упражнения для закрепления результата, это нормально?


----------



## РоманРоман (8 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Все-таки, я записался к мануальному терапевту... он прикольно так хрустит позвонками и, кажется, мне стало полегче...


А объяснение хрусту позвонков он дал?


Дмитрий Герасименко написал(а):


> Аналогия вообще неправильная, что сравниваем то? Заменяемые подушки двигателя, с дальнейшей эксплуатацией авто как нового и незаменяемые до состояния новых МП диски? Вообще вы тут о чем? Мы пока не киборги, сравнивать нас с машинами, а живые организмы, или я что то не понимаю


Действительно, что сравниваем? Ведь исполняемые функции подушкой и МП различны. Без подушки автомобиль долго не проездит, а вот без МП человек живет всю оставшуюся жизнь. Правильно, мы не киборги, но!!!... Разница между автомобилем в том, что холодный не работавший некоторый период времени автомобиль после разогрева готов к выполнению своих прямых обязанностей, а вот остывшего человека в такой ситуации уже не привести в рабочее состояние. А вот принцип устройства и работы свтомобиля и человека одинаковы. Автомобиль есть упрощенная модель человека, по которой можно изучать человеческое состояние, человека ведь не разберешь до последнего винтика.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (10 Апр 2018)

Прошел половину сеансов мануального терапевта, закончил медикаментозный курс - нихрена лучше не становится, было временное улучшение на один день и все, потом стало даже хуже чем было.  

Я уже не знаю что делать. Идти к очередному врачу деньги спускать?


----------



## Дмитрий Герасименко (11 Апр 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Действительно, что сравниваем? Ведь исполняемые функции подушкой и МП различны. Без подушки автомобиль долго не проездит, а вот без МП человек живет всю оставшуюся жизнь. Правильно, мы не киборги, но!!!... Разница между автомобилем в том, что холодный не работавший некоторый период времени автомобиль после разогрева готов к выполнению своих прямых обязанностей, а вот остывшего человека в такой ситуации уже не привести в рабочее состояние. А вот принцип устройства и работы свтомобиля и человека одинаковы. Автомобиль есть упрощенная модель человека, по которой можно изучать человеческое состояние, человека ведь не разберешь до последнего винтика.


Роман, подушку тоже можно болтом заменить и ездить всю жизнь, не меняя его как подушки, перечитай себя и вдумайся в написанное тобой

И ещё Роман Вы больны межпозвонковыми грыжами, или Вам нравятся сравнения проблем людей с поломками автомобилей?

Алекс, лично я решил для себя оперироваться, ибо проблема нерешаема руками снаружи, можно пичкаться лекарствами, бегать от врача к врачу безрезультатно, да можно научиться новым стереотипам поведения, облегчить свою боль, и жить с ней и кучей таблеток до следующего обострения, а можно прооперировать, выработать совершенно другой стереотип, более близкий к здоровому, учесть ошибки и жить дальше без боли, я вижу это так


----------



## Alex.Jerro (12 Апр 2018)

Дмитрий Герасименко написал(а):


> Алекс, лично я решил для себя оперироваться, ибо проблема нерешаема руками снаружи, можно пичкаться лекарствами, бегать от врача к врачу безрезультатно, да можно научиться новым стереотипам поведения, облегчить свою боль, и жить с ней и кучей таблеток до следующего обострения, а можно прооперировать, выработать совершенно другой стереотип, более близкий к здоровому, учесть ошибки и жить дальше без боли, я вижу это так



Моя проблема не в боли.
Какой смысл в операции, если, во-первых, организм по-сути сам проводит эту операцию внутри себя, по мере развития грыжи, а во-вторых, это не решает основную проблему пережатия сосудов?


----------



## РоманРоман (12 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Моя проблема не в боли.
> Какой смысл в операции, если, во-первых, организм по-сути сам проводит эту операцию внутри себя, по мере развития грыжи, а во-вторых, это не решает основную проблему пережатия сосудов?


Да не пережимаются сосуды. И мануальщик уже не поможет. И операция не поможет.


----------



## Бум (12 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> Прошел половину сеансов мануального терапевта, закончил медикаментозный курс - нихрена лучше не становится, было временное улучшение на один день и все, потом стало даже хуже чем было.
> 
> Я уже не знаю что делать. Идти к очередному врачу деньги спускать?


такая же история была. 2 года лекарств. потраченные (огромные деньги) на сказочников которые за 10 сеансов обещали все исправить какими то массажами и теориями о мышцах. помогла только операция - примерно через пол года после операции все прошло. ограничения и некоторый дискомфорт есть. но это лучше чем ходить шататься по 2 годаи отдавать большие деньги мануальщикам. мой совет если если после половины сеансов тебе не легче - беги от них и не трать деньги. лекарства не помогут.в плане боли возможно да а в плане головокружений -нет

у меня тоже проблема не в боли была. боль была только когда эта грыжа вылезла в острый период. все остальное время я жаловался на отключение головы в результате пережатия или спазма сосудов. ежедневно на улице меня качало как на лодке. бывало хотелось падать. в результате операции убрали грыжу и нестабильность. через пол года когда позвонки сраслись симптомы потихоньку ушли. не знаю как у тебя. не кого не заставляю и не толкааю на операцию - но просто говорю как было у меня. денег за 2 года мануальщикам и на всякие капельницы отвалил около 250 000 в надежде на результата.  но из этого ничего не вышло

в Областной больнице мне тоже говорили что да у тебя грыжа маленькая, да мы такое не оперируем, да в шее много сосудов не дай бог что-то там повредим,да с такими грыжами половина страны ходит  и тд и тп ну я пронадеявшись попытался полечится - в итоге пока сам нейрохирурга не нашел ничего не поменялось. гарантию тоже не давали.но я решился. т.к на то время я уже не работал 2 года из-за головокружений у меня выбора не было


----------



## Дмитрий Герасименко (14 Апр 2018)

@Alex.Jerro, Алекс ну как не решается, операбельно освобождается канал, кровоток восстанавливается, ты боишься? А чего конкретно? Скальпеля? Лично я боюсь быть обузой своей семье, маленькой дочери, я планирую ее вырастить и дать ей многое в этой жизни, и сделаю все для этого, в том числе и под скальпель лягу


----------



## Alex.Jerro (14 Апр 2018)

Спасибо за ответы, я приму к сведению.
Не то что бы я боюсь, просто со всех сторон говорят разное, и кому тут верить - ума не приложу.
Хотя, наверное стоит пойти хотя бы поговорить с нейрохирургом.

Я вот так и не понял, артерии же пережимаются не самой грыжей, и не в канале, а спазмированными мышцами за счет нестабильности позвонков? Могу ошибаться.
Врачи постоянно пытаются ввести в заблуждение, склоняя именно к своему лечению, из-за них нифига не разберешься, непонятно что вообще происходит.
Разве операция решает проблему мышц? Мне казалось, там только грыжу отрезают и все.. При этом остальное восстанавливается уже в послеоперационном периоде. Кто-нибудь знает как на самом деле? Может есть смысл пройти только вот эту послеоперационную терапию?

Мне мануальный терапевт сказал, что организм сам имеет все ресурсы для борьбы с грыжей, нужно лишь время и терпение. Хотя, от его лечения пока толку нету, так что верить получается с трудом.

С другой стороны, у моего отца была грыжа поясничного отдела. Дошло до того, что ходить почти не мог, и после 1 курса 10 сеансов нифига не было толку, но его мануальный терапевт убедил, что нужно продолжать. Так вот, только после 25го сеанса ему стало лучше. Может, все-таки есть смысл довериться?


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Апр 2018)

Дмитрий Герасименко написал(а):


> И ещё Роман Вы больны межпозвонковыми грыжами, или Вам нравятся сравнения проблем людей с поломками автомобиля?
> Много лет назад я был практически одной ногой на хирургическом столе. Но однажды случилось то что случилось, позвонки сами взяли и встали на место и все. Грыжа стала ничем и кровеносные сосуды оказались не пережатыми, хотя они и не были пережатыми. И вот с тех пор, много лет живу истинно полноценной жизнью, безо всяких ограничений и предупреждений медицины, самый простой пример: передо мной никогда не стоит вопрос как нести некий груз, в одной руке или в двух, удобно нести в одной, несу в одной, вообщем со своей спиной я на ТЫ. Ну а сравнение с автомобилем, я просто поддержал уважаемого доктора Ступина. А ему верить нужно, ибо он доктор по образованию и давно живет и судя по отзывам, он еще и доктор от бога. К автомобилю добавлю еще и городское хозяйство построено по принципу живого организма, разложенного на простые составляющие. По большому счету человечество не придумало ничего нового, оно копирует все что придумала природа при создании человека.


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

Если например нестабильность или стеноз как скорей всего у меня то ничего не поможет не мануальщики не уколы/капельницы/таблетки/мази. Все это прошел не однократно за последнее время не по одному кругу с выкинутыми десятками тысяч рублей (сотнями)а все на прежнем уровне.


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Если например нестабильность или стеноз как скорей всего у меня то ничего не поможет не мануальщики не уколы/капельницы/таблетки/мази. Все это прошел не однократно за последнее время не по одному кругу с выкинутыми десятками тысяч рублей
> (сотнями)а все на прежнем уровне.


Объясните пожалуйста, что такое нестабильность и как она проявляется?


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

@РоманРоман, Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника - это патологическая особенность, при которой изменяется высота между позвонками, а также происходит смещение в хрящевых межпозвоночных дисках. Обязательное условие при таком состоянии - болевой синдром в области шеи.


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> @РоманРоман, Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника - это патологическая особенность, при которой изменяется высота между позвонками, а также происходит смещение в хрящевых межпозвоночных дисках. Обязательное условие при таком состоянии - болевой синдром в области шеи.


Какова причина изменения высоты между позвонками? В других отделах такое бывает?


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

Это бывает во всех отделах. Снижение диска это дегенеративные процессы, грыжи и протрузии например, потом спондилоартроз суставов, или наличие протрузий/грыж на смежных уровнях.


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> Это бывает во всех отделах. Снижение диска это дегенеративные процессы, грыжи и протрузии например, потом спондилоартроз суставов, или наличие протрузий/грыж на смежных уровнях.


Как я понимаю, это все промежуточные явления. А где тот источник, дающий "жизнь" вами перечисленным причинам?


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

@РоманРоман,  использование своего позвоночника не по "назначению", тренажерный зал например ну или травмы бытовые и разные другие...


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> @РоманРоман,  использование своего позвоночника не по "назначению", тренажерный зал например ну или травмы бытовые и разные другие...


Мммда, опять нет ответа, опять заезженный тупик! Можно идти спать. Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Мммда, опять нет ответа, опять заезженный тупик! Можно идти спать. Спасибо за ответы.


Сформулируйте конкретный вопрос?
Получите конкретный ответ.

Не конкретное - Почему болит?
Общепринятое - Ваше время пришло! 
Не конкретное - Почему именно сейчас пришло Ваше время?
Общепринятое - Кривой, плоскостопый, перегружающий себя статическими и динамическими нагрузками.


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Вобщем понимание о том нужно идти на операцию или нет придет к Тебе само. Когда поймешь сколько потрачено денег нервов времени , а воз будет и ныне там. Если произошли серьезные изменения в позвоночнике которые дают уже нарушение мозговогр кровообращения сам подумай может ли какой нибудь д.Вася Пупкин тебе нажав на мышцы это исправить. Нет не может. Нейрохирургов изи сам.не куда направит тебя врач (хотя и этого можно послушать.желательно выслушать 3-х


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Я долго не хотел на операцию. Решился на нее после одного вопроса нейрохирурга.он сказал: сколько мучаешься? Я говорю 2 года.он спросил а сколько еще хочешь мучиться.я сказал.не знаю и согласился на оперу.на то время я был в семье обузой и не работал 2 года уже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Если писяете в штаны, надо! Кому вы нужны писяюший, ни стране, ни жене, только маме.

Если не можете ходить на работу, три месяца, надо! Кому вы нужны не работающий? Стране нет, иногда жене, правда всегда маме.

Если болит, ходите на работу и нет терпения уже, надо! Кому вы нужны страдающий? Ни себе (особенно если нет терпимости), может жене (особенно если не плачьте после работы), и как всегда маме.

Если болит терпимо, но готовы рисковать, надо! Надо поскольку это ваше решение (это как сиськи делать девушке- красота дороже денег и здоровья) и если уж приняли решение то "мужик сказал, мужик сделал". Правда тут надо понимать, что в случае неудачи надо чтобы была мама, ей вы нужны всякий.


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Да гарантий в нашей стране никто тебе не даст ни мануал ни нейрохирург такая у нас в стране медицина ничего не поделаешь как не давали и мне.это решение принимает каждый сам на свой страх и риск. Но нестабильность тебе мануальный точно не уберет так чтоб ты после сеансов встал и пошел без симптомов даю 300%.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Так нигде нет гарантии. 
Вы путаете гарантии излечения с гарантиями хорошего социального пакета при инвалидности.
 Так у нас неплохой по сравнению даже с Китаем.


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так нигде нет гарантии.
> Вы путаете гарантии излечения с гарантиями хорошего социального пакета при инвалидности.
> Так у нас неплохой по сравнению даже с Китаем.


Про инвалидность речи не идет.Вы как врач можете помочь этому пациенту? Пусть он пройдет лечение у Вас. Выздоровеет будет отлично.не выздоровеет какие рекомендации ему можно будет дать? Операция? Или мучиться оставшуюся жизнь?

Под словом вылечить я понимаю не просто убрать боль пациенту на некоторое время а убрать сосудистые проявления этой болезни


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Бум написал(а):


> Про инвалидность речи не идет.Вы как врач можете помочь этому пациенту? Пусть он пройдет лечение у Вас. Выздоровеет будет отлично.не выздоровеет какие рекомендации ему можно будет дать? Операция? Или мучиться оставшуюся жизнь?


Вы жалобы прочитали?
...ладно бы если боль, но из-за пережатых позвоночных артерий нарушается умственная деятельность, концентрация внимания, невозможно нормально работать!...
Ничего не болит!!!
Есть ощущение ишемии мозга!

А есть?


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы жалобы прочитали?
> ...ладно бы если боль, но из-за пережатых позвоночных артерий нарушается умственная деятельность, концентрация внимания, невозможно нормально работать!...
> Ничего не болит!!!
> Есть ощущение ишемии мозга!
> ...


Не знаю есть или нет я не врач.вот как раз врач должен провести осмотр собрать анамнез жалобы и назначить лечение, которое поможет.это возможно или нет?


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Помутнение сосзнания отдышка. При упражнениях при поворотах головы еще хуже до тошноты. Вот с этими симптомами можно разобраться и вылечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Обязан.
Главное чтобы это был врач по заболеванию.
Мануальный терапевт в этом списке последний.


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обязан.
> Главное чтобы это был врач по заболеванию.
> Мануальный терапевт в этом списке последний.


А какое заболевание у пациента? И куда его направить? Лечение невролога не помогло. Имеем грыжу. Компрессию па .кифотич.деформацию.боль.соссудистые проявления


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

В Вашей клинике есть врач по его заболеванию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Бум написал(а):


> А какое заболевание у пациента? И куда его направить? Лечение невролога не помогло. Имеем грыжу. Компрессию па .кифотич.деформацию.боль.соссудистые проявления


Не болит. 
Остальное под вопросом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

Бум написал(а):


> В Вашей клинике есть врач по его заболеванию?


У нас, как в Греции!


----------



## Бум (15 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не болит.
> Остальное под вопросом?


нужно выяснить какой симптом больше беспокоит то и лечить. боль не всегда мешает жить. у меня например не было боли ни в шее ни в руках ни в пальцах (кроме острого периода 1-2мес), а на работу я не ходил не из-за боли, а потому что предобморочные состояния от движения шеей не давали этого. в моем случае боль вообще была не причем. на 100% нельзя сказать что то что происходит от шеи.поэтому нужно сначала: 1 его дообсдледовать на предмет еще чего то.2 выставить диагноз.3 по диагнозу лечить, если нет такой возможности - не сдирать с него денег а направить к другим специалистам. от вот таких заявлений типа: -Организм человека сам избавляется от грыж МПД,-Только к тому, кто умеет диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения,-Если подушка двигателя просела, двигатель вместе с ней завалился на бок и передавливает бензопровод, то кто виноват ...............без диагноза или обследований - пациенту навряд ли станет легче.Верно же?

пригласите парня в свою клинику.пусть пройдет лечение -если есть возможность. потом отпишется помогло или нет. как говорят, если консервативка не помогла - нужно думать об оперативном лечении. все просто

иначе так и будет мататься от одного к другому, так как это делают процентов 80 с такими проблемами,один говорит грыжи сами исчезают ,другой во всем видит мышечно-тонические нарушения, третий говорит мануальный это последний специалист который во всем этом должен разбираться, невролог не помог кого слушать как всегда непонятно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2018)

И все они рассасываются!!!

Галилео Галилей.


----------



## Елена211283 (1 Май 2018)

Как ваши дела?


----------



## Alex.Jerro (8 Май 2018)

@ЕЛЕНА211283, Прохожу 2й курс мануальной терапии, улучшения значительные, почти все симптомы пропали. Надеюсь, окончательно.


----------



## марина_к67 (16 Май 2018)

@Alex.Jerro,
Вы прошли второй курс мануальной терапии, как сейчас самочувствие? А где и у кого лечитесь, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  информацией.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (14 Июл 2018)

марина_к67 написал(а):


> @Alex.Jerro,
> Вы прошли второй курс мануальной терапии, как сейчас самочувствие? А где и у кого лечитесь, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  информацией.



Уже пару месяцев после последнего сеанса, состояние в целом хорошее, но бывают иногда обострения. Лечусь на курорте в Ставропольском крае.


----------



## Владимир1977 (4 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как связаны грыжа и сосуды?
> Что и где ущемляется?


От грыжи уменьшаеться растояние между позвонками, в результате верхние позвонки меняют свое обычное положение что приводит к сдавливанию и спазму позвоночных артерий. Чтобы стабилизировать этот участок организм выращивает остеофиты которые также могут раздражать артерии.

Уважаемый доктор Ступин, какая у Вас версия?


----------

